# Guilty for not riding :(



## capercowgirl (Oct 14, 2011)

Well I haven't been riding as much as I wanted to the last few weeks because we have had nothing but snow and rain so EVERYTHING is ice. I feel horrible because I don't have an arena at the barn we just ride in the yard where it is flat. 

I have been taking her out onto the road to go on trails but we are very limited for places to go and I don't like riding her on the hard ground. 

I feel like I'm going to ruin my horse because she isn't getting the riding/training that she should be.

I try to go out a couple of times through the week to work on some ground work and manners. But it doesn't seem like I am getting much progress riding. Last time I rode I was thrown off and I am kind of worried about riding out in the fields because it might happen again :-(

Anyone else restricted to riding in the winter? Its a horrible thing!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

It can't be helped. just sit back for a bit. If your horse has turnout, they will be fine unworked for a few weeks.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

I am right there with you!! Friday will be my day back in the sadde!

I have been battling with keeping my gelding healthy so he has been out of work while on antibiotics to kick the cold that turned into pneumonia, then we started him bacja nd he got another cold! So he was put on natural herbs and that did the trick only for me to then get a bad case of bronchitis and when that cleared up it snowed so much I couldnt go to the barn and then the day it melted...I flew out to Hawaii for a week and just got back last night! Hang in there, hopefully soon you can ride, even if its just walking around bare back or somthing!


----------



## capercowgirl (Oct 14, 2011)

She is outside everyday so shes getting lots of fresh air, and playing with the other horses. I just feel like I could be doing so much training for showing season this summer. I guess there isn't much I can do eh! lol


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

My wife and I have only rode once this month. Rain every weekend.

Springs coming!


----------



## FirstLightFarm (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm right there with you, too. Only I haven't ridden since Thanksgiving! I had a fall and hurt my back, and then it was Christmas, and then when I got better I had this barn to build . . . .and it's been winter. Although South Carolina winter isn't anything like Nova Scotia winter, so I'm not even going to try and use that as an excuse. 

Anyway, I was feeling kind of guilty, too.

Then I realized there are lots of people in the world who turn their horses away for the entire winter! So I've decided to stop feeling guilty and start making a plan for getting my rusty self and my (by now wildly fresh) horse ready for riding again. 

As gunslinger says, spring's coming.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm there too! Surrounded by ice now, so no riding or even working them in hand. I've actually gone a year once not riding Walka. He self exercised, and when I finally stepped back in the saddle, you'd never have known he hadn't been ridden in a year. Relax, the down time won't "ruin" your horse. Just set you back a smidge maybe.


----------



## capercowgirl (Oct 14, 2011)

I guess I am just nervous because I once leased a horse that was 16 but you would swear he was 4 if you left him a week without riding.

I don't think I would have any problems with Ceilidh because she hasn't had any serious problems when taking some time off (knock on wood):lol:

CANT WAIT UNTIL SPRING!! lets all count down the days hehe


----------



## Hawksnest Farm (Dec 31, 2011)

Back in the late 70's I worked at a stable as a trail guide, we had 30 horses that we rented out by the hour and it was my job to take out 10-15 people every hour for a trail ride through the woods. It was a great job and I learned a lot. This was on Cape Cod, so we were very busy for about 4 months. Then winter would come and we would take these 30 horses and turn them out together in a HUGE paddock. Me and like one or two other kids would take care of them over the winter. We would only ride "our" horses during this time. The rest of the 26 horses never got ridden until summer. Come summer we would brush them off, tack them up and put the greenest of green riders on them with no problem. 

Ride them when you can and come spring they will be fine. Don't stress about them...


----------



## xxGallopxx (Dec 1, 2011)

Don't feel bad. I would've ridden today, (it was so nice outside!) but I was sick yesterday (stomach bug.. bleh) so I'm not going to push it... We're getting rain for the rest of the week too. So no riding for a while for me either! I've only been able to ride about once a week on average for a while.. My horse is fine though. Just a little snooty about taking off at the lope. He gets like that when I don't lope him often lol. (And he's the horse that loves to lope! Psh. Horses )


----------



## capercowgirl (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks guys, this defiantly makes me feel better! I don't want to be a bad momma


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Heavy rain forecast for my area Saturday and Sunday.

My wife and one of her friends are probably going to ride today as it's going to be sunny and mid 60's today.

Why does it always rain on the weekends?


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Just relax. Horses actually appreciate some quality horsey time now and then. A couple of free weeks won't do any harm, just take it slow when you can ride again! Besides, quality groundwork can do wonders for riding - for example, I've been doing lots of stretching and yielding with my boy lately, and I already see how it will improve his performance while riding.


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm right there with you, between being pregnant, having baby and being tied down with the baby my horse has only been ridden about two dozen times in the last year. I haven't had the chance to ride him at all since before Christmas because I'm always with the baby and I dont think he'll come around the gallop with me. Summer is grand when I can push the buggy into the field and just do circles around him but winter is a write off this year


----------



## Sis (Mar 14, 2012)

I had exactly the same problem! We don't have an arena either, and I just ride in the yard and the fields out back... everything was icy, and I didn't ride for like 2 weeks. 
I felt like I was neglecting my horses, since there are 7 at my house and I'm in charge of excersizing 5 of them... and most of them need training, so I felt like I was losing valuable time with them.
I also felt this way when I was moving, and I was so busy I barely rode for like 2 months. I felt soooo guilty! But now I'm back to riding almost every day, so I'm happy.


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

No arena here either.
I HAVE to ride Patsy minimum five hours during the week.
She has drill team practice and gets ridden pretty hard for two hours on Sunday's and she is not a young horse, so she has to stay fit.
So I am going to run out and try to put a ride on her in between the storms we are having in Ohio.
As for the other three, they will get ridden when it's nice.


----------



## harmony624 (Oct 29, 2011)

I haven't ridden since November because our winter was BAD and there was no where to ride.

I'm frightened to see how green my boy has become D:


----------



## Alekazam (Feb 12, 2012)

I have found over the years that typically _we_ are much more nervous and fidgety after a long period of not riding than our horses are. 

A little groundwork works wonders, then throw out your doubts, put a smile on your face and get out there and ride.


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

It kills me not to ride too, but I just can't risk any slips in this mud. And it's pouring rain. I hope I get an indoor arena for my birthday.


----------



## karebear444 (Feb 3, 2012)

I know how you feel. The last place I boarded had no indoor and I was at the mercy of the harsh winters. They won out most of the time and I did limited riding. Fortunately though, I think you will find that once you put some ground work into your horse and then ride you will be fine. Don't worry too much.


----------



## uii (Dec 26, 2011)

There are many horse people with you there! It's actually good to give your horse off a little. It helps them be fresher next spring.


----------

